# Hatching time



## pmdavis (Jun 1, 2013)

How many days does it take eggs to hatch


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

21 or around there


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

For chickens it is 21 days, for geese it's 30, and for ducks, guineas, and turkeys it's 28.
These are how long it *generally* takes, sometimes some eggs will hatch out earlier or later than others.
Since this is the chicken section of the forum I assume you're talking about chicken eggs, but on the off-chance you're talking about other species of poultry I decided to include them too.


----------

